# Ein neuer Teich im Alten Land



## Sternthaler13 (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

durch Zufall habe ich gestern Eurer Forum entdeckt, als ich gegoogelt habe, wie und wohin man nun wohl eine __ Seekanne pflanzt. Ich bin total begeistert.

Aber erst einmal stelle ich kurz unseren Teich vor. Mein Mann und ich haben ihn letztes Jahr im Rahmen eines „Grossprojektes“ angelegt. Wir haben uns vor 4 Jahren eine alte Villa gekauft, die wir von Grund auf renovieren mussten. Dazu gab es etwa 700 qm „unbebaute Fläche“, denn einen Garten konnte man das tatsächlich nicht nennen.

Wir hatten eigentlich nie über einen Teich nachgedacht. Nur als wir den Garten step by step umgruben und anlegten, ergab sich ein immer größer werdender Höhenunterschied zum hinteren Teil des Grundstückes. Und da meinte ich zu meinem Mann, „lass uns doch einfach einen Graben ziehen, den wir dann mit Wasser füllen. Das sieht doch bestimmt hübsch aus“. Gesagt, getan, der Graben wurde gezogen und lag da erst einmal so brach, weil wir mit anderen Dingen hier beschäftigt waren. Im letzten Jahr sagte ich dann „Schatz, vielleicht machen wir doch einen kleinen Teich und nicht nur einen Graben. Das sieht doch bestimmt hübsch aus“. Gesagt, getan. Der arme Kerl buddelte sich einen Wolf, denn wir haben hier schönen, fetten Kleie-Boden, den man kaum bewegt bekommt. Als der kleine Teich ausgehoben war, sagte ich dann „Schatz, ich glaube, der Teich muss größer werden, sonst passen die Proportionen nicht zum Grundstück“. Also, mit Scheidung hat er mir nicht gedroht. Aber ich glaube schon, dass er mir am liebsten die Gurgel umgedreht hätte . Mittlerweile habe ich dann bereits angefangen, mich über Teiche zu informieren. Als ich dann sagte, „Schatz, der Teich muss aber mind. 1 m tief sein, damit er im Winter nicht zufriert“, zeigte er mir endgültig einen Vogel und übergab mir die Schaufel. Wir haben es dann bei ca. 80 cm an der tiefsten Stelle belassen.

Aus unserem kleinen Graben ist somit ein 25 qm großer Teich geworden, den ich „naturnah“ anlegen wollte. Nach meinem Bio-Gemüsegarten, der ein Jahr früher entstanden ist und den vielen Viechern hier auf dem Grundstück, bin ich mittlerweile ein kleiner Natur-Freak geworden. Ursprünglich wollte ich Fische haben, aber als ich dann las, dass ich dafür einen Filter brauche, habe ich die Idee wieder verworfen. Wir haben nur eine kleine Pumpe, die das Wasser über zwei Amphoren und ein altes Pökelfass wieder in den Teich laufen lässt.

Zur Hälfte haben wir den Teich letzten Juli mit Regenwasser gefüllt bekommen. Da wir aber so tolles Wetter hatten, mussten wir den Rest mit Leitungswasser auffüllen. Und dann habe ich Unsummen in Gartencenter gebracht, um den Teich zu bepflanzen, damit das Wasser stabil bleibt. Das scheint auch alles so geklappt zu haben, denn wir hatten noch nie trübes Wasser. Leider fiel uns erst nach Fertigstellung auf, dass wir nix auf den Teichboden verteilt hatten. Dumm gelaufen. Ich kaufte noch __ Wasserpest und 3 Seerosen. Und so einen Sack mit irgendwelchen sau-teuren Steinchen, die wir dann noch reinkippten. Ein Witz, bei 25 qm. Da hätte ich einen Laster davon gebraucht. 

Und nach 1 Woche zogen auch schon die ersten __ Frösche ein. Oskar, war der erste. Der verteidigte sein Leben vor unserer räuberischen Nachbarskatze. Wir haben ihn schnell eingefangen und in den Teich gesetzt. Dann kam Karl-Heinz, Klaus, Elvira, Marianne…und irgendwann hörte ich auf Namen zu vergeben, wenn sie kleiner als 5 cm waren  

Den Rest des Sommers verbrachten wir damit, wie hypnotisiert auf diesen Teich zu starren. So begeistert waren wir von dem Naturschauspiel. Und es verging kein Morgen, den wir nicht um den Teich gestiefelt sind, um Frösche zu zählen und nach Karl-Heinz und Oskar Ausschau zu halten. Karl-Heinz ist auch bis Oktober geblieben. Der war fast handzahm und man konnte ihn sogar mit kleinen Baby-__ Schnecken füttern. Völlig abgefahren.

Dieses Jahr ging ja wetterbedingt alles bereits im April los. Der Teich, das Wasser und die Pflanzen haben den Winter gut überstanden. Zum ersten Mal hatte ich allerdings Algen im Teich. So in Wolken zusammen auf dem Teichboden. Nach langem Überlegen habe ich es dann mit den Käscher rausgeholt und zwei von diesen Algen-Ansammlungen entfernt. Ich befürchte nur, dass ich mein halbes Teichleben damit gekillt habe. Mühsam habe ich versucht, aus den Algen alles mögliche an Tieren wieder rauszupulen und in den Teich zurückzuverfrachten. Wasserschnecken, Wasserspinnen, so kleine Mini-Skorpione und Teile von Wasserpest (ganz braun) mit Gallertkugeln dran. Seit ein paar Wochen haben wir ein Entenpärchen, die einfach zu süß sind. Schäden an Pflanzen oder Wasser kann ich nicht entdecken. Aber seit dem sehe ich kaum noch Frösche. Und viele meiner Fragen, sind bisher unbeantwortet geblieben:

•	Muss ich nachträglich noch den Teichboden bedecken?
•	Warum kommen meine Seerosen nicht so richtig und haben rote Blätter?
•	Können die Algen im Teich bleiben?
•	Wenn nein, wie werde ich nicht zum Mörder meiner Teichbewohner?
•	Wo ist bloß Karl-Heinz dieses Jahr? 
•	Fressen __ Enten kleine Frösche?
•	Wohin pflanzt man denn nun eine Seekanne? Angeblich Zone 5 – Schwimmpflanze lt. Etikett. Aber gegoogelt habe ich was anderes.
•	Ist eine __ Muschelblume eine Schwimmpflanze oder muss sie in den Teichboden?
•	In welche Zone kommt die __ Wasserfeder, und wenn sie in die Tiefzone kommt, wie kriege ich sie dahin – ohne Teichbodenbelag. Soll ich sie in einen Topf pflanzen?
•	Was meinen Menschen, wenn sie Kies schreiben. Ist mit Kies Sand gemeint (wie hier im Norden üblich), oder ist Kies Kies und somit kleine Steinchen?

Ihr seht…. man schlägt sich mit allem möglichen an Fragen herum, wenn man zum Teich kommt wie die Jungfrau zum Kind   Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir ein paar meiner Fragen beantworten. Und hier auch ein paar Bilder vom Teich und von Karl-Heinz 

Schöne Grüsse aus dem Alten Land
Sternthaler


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich im Alten Land*

Hallo Sternthaler (schöner Name, aber ein richtiger wäre noch viel schöner  ),

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten.
Hier im Forum findest Du eigentlich die ganze Bandbreite an Teichen.
Angefangen von Miniteichen, über kleinere Gartenteiche mit Goldfischen oder __ Moderlieschen/Bitterlingen etc., naturnahe Teiche ohne Fische oder nur mit ein paar Stichlingen ausgestattet und hochtechnisierte Koiteiche.
Und alle haben wir doch irgendwo das gleiche Hobby. 

Zu Deinen vielen Fragen...
Einige könnte sicherlich auch die Suchfuntkion beantworten. 



> • Muss ich nachträglich noch den Teichboden bedecken?


Müssen mußt Du gar nichts. 
Allerdings ist es natürlicher, wenn dort unten nicht die nackte Folie vorhanden wäre.
Nehmen kann man Sand, Verlegesand (ist Sand mit etwas Lehm), feinen Kies. Am Ende ist es mehr eine Glaubensfrage und eine Frage der Schichtdicke, denn eine 10cm dicke Sandschicht bildet schnell faulende Zonen, die auch entsprechend riechen. Aber das passiert in jedem See/Teich auch.


> • Warum kommen meine Seerosen nicht so richtig und haben rote Blätter?


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4500
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4712


> • Können die Algen im Teich bleiben?
> • Wenn nein, wie werde ich nicht zum Mörder meiner Teichbewohner?


Jepp, solange sie Dich nicht nerven... sie zeigen nur ein, dass die Pflanzen noch nicht 100% wieder Nährstoffe aufnehmen bzw. bei manchen Teichen einfach zu wenig Pflanzen drin sind und zuviele Nährstoffe.
Lass Die Fadenalgen (so heißen die Batzen  ) einfach im seichten Wasser oder am Teichrand ein oder zwei Tage liegen. Dann können noch einige Tierchen in den Teich flüchten.


> • Wo ist bloß Karl-Heinz dieses Jahr?


Keine Ahnung. Abgewandert? Zu alt gewesen? Vom __ Reiher geholt?


> • Fressen __ Enten kleine __ Frösche?


Die fressen auf jeden Fall kleine Fische und gegen andere Eiweißbeilagen haben sie auch nichts einzuwenden. Bei kleinen Teich empfiehlt es sich oftmals, lieber die Notbremse zu ziehen und die Federtiere zu vertreiben, denn der kleine Teich hält den Nährstoffeintrag durch die Entensch..ße nicht lange aus.


> • Wohin pflanzt man denn nun eine __ Seekanne? Angeblich Zone 5 – Schwimmpflanze lt. Etikett. Aber gegoogelt habe ich was anderes.


Bei uns in der Datenbank steht 30-80cm Tiefe.


> • Ist eine __ Muschelblume eine Schwimmpflanze oder muss sie in den Teichboden?


Ersteres und sie ist nicht winterhart.


> • In welche Zone kommt die __ Wasserfeder, und wenn sie in die Tiefzone kommt, wie kriege ich sie dahin – ohne Teichbodenbelag. Soll ich sie in einen Topf pflanzen?


Hab ich nicht - muss ich leider passen.


> • Was meinen Menschen, wenn sie Kies schreiben. Ist mit Kies Sand gemeint (wie hier im Norden üblich), oder ist Kies Kies und somit kleine Steinchen?


Normal bedeutet bei uns hier Kies=Kies also Steinchen >2mm und Sand=Sand, also feiner. Und dann gibts noch den sogenannten Verlege- oder Füllsand mit einem Anteil Lehm. Besonders zu empfehlen für naturnahe Teiche.

Ich hoffe, ich hab jetzt nichts übersehen.

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Teich und hier bei uns!


----------



## Dodi (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich im Alten Land*

Hallo "Sternthaler"!

Herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Wegen der __ Wasserfeder schau mal hier nach:



Den "Rest" hat Dir ja Annett beantwortet!

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch hier im Forum.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich im Alten Land*

Ich danke Euch, also vor allem auch Annett, die sich die Mühe mit meinen vielen Fragen gemacht hat!!! *freu* 

Also, ich heiße Anke... und ich finde dieses Forum echt klasse! 

Ach ja...sollen sie doch *******n  ich finde sie einfach cool. Und wenn sie Namen haben, kann ich mich eh nicht mehr davon trennen. Und sie heißen ja schon Daisy und Donald *lach*

Schöne Grüße an Euch
Anke


----------



## Sternthaler13 (13. Mai 2007)

ach, das sind übrigens die Algenwolke und zum Ausgleich eine wunderschöne Kletterrose. Ach ja, und unsere neuen Mitbwohner, die ich lieb gewonnen habe....

also hier...

_Edit by Annett (ich hab da mal einen Beitrag drauß gemacht, dann bleibts übersichtlicher.  Die Bilder dürfen ruhig größer sein! 600x800 ist optimal!)_


----------



## Sternthaler13 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich im Alten Land*

Und ich wollte den Server schonen  Also, demnächst gerne größer. Ich hab noch sooooo schöne von den Fröschen und den __ Enten


----------



## Mühle (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich im Alten Land*

Hallo Anke,

herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum und viel Spaß hier.

So viele Fragen  , aber ich denke, die meisten sind bereits beantwortet. 

Ich komme übrigens aus Bremervörde, fast aus der Nachbarschaft . Mein Teich bzw. Teiche haben auch keine Filteranlage und trotzdem Fische und jede Menge Frösche.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich im Alten Land*

Servus Anke

Herzlich willkommen 

Deine Geschichte könnte fast unsere sein  

Man glaubt ja garnicht wie so ein Teich unser Leben bereichert, wir gingen auch jeden morgen um den Teich um diverse "Haustiere" zu suchen und zu zählen  :schizo  , aber es war wunderschön  

Ich hoffe das es sich für den Teich heuer noch ausgeht, Geduld ist angesagt  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: habt einen wunderschönen Teich, nur die Fotos könnten ruhig grösser sein


----------



## Sternthaler13 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich im Alten Land*

Hallo Britta und Helmut,

danke für die Begrüßung. Es beruhigt ungemein, wie viele sich hier mit den gleichen "Problemen" herumschlagen. Schweren Herzens habe ich heute morgen entschlossen, die Algenwolken herauszuziehen - sie wurden so groß - und damit 80 % meiner Kleinsttierpopulation zu vernichten. 2 Miniskorpione habe ich aber gerettet. Und den anderen habe ich vor 2 Tagen Bescheid gesagt, sie sollen in eine andere Ecke des Teiches umziehen  Ich hoffe, sie haben es auch gemacht.

Mit den Bildern hatte ich irgendwie falsch verstanden. Ich dachte, sie sollten so klein sein, um den Server nicht zu belasten. Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, wieso sie bei den anderen so schön hochgezogen werden können. Na ja, man lernt nicht aus. 

Hier ein Größeres, wo man sieht, dass selbst Plastikenten bei uns zur Fütterung kommen *lach*

Grüsse aus Jork
Anke


----------

